# Some quick deck pics for fun.



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.painttalk.com/members/jayjay-2173/albums/deck-basement-remodel-house/1541-deckduring.jpg










The socks are for my lady friends out there!


----------



## br1dge (Sep 4, 2007)

*Brighten?*

I would recommend brightening before staining... that wood looks dull and grey


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> The socks are for my lady friends out there!


Bet you have over lap mark where you stained that quarter of that board that you let dry.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Every board has a stripe down the middle.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

It's all good that you posted these pics but it's clearly not that great of a job. just sayin!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The pictures are of great quality, what camera do you have


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The pictures are of great quality, what camera do you have


My guess is a Nokia camera phone.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> It's all good that you posted these pics but it's clearly not that great of a job. just sayin!


Even though this is an old thread, I'll still comment.

It actually looks like on the steps that either all of the old materials didn't get removed or it is still damp from cleaning. Plus, holidays on the right underneath the handrail...again. Just sayin!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That new dude who was dropping deuce in the other thread was right.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

michfan said:


> Even though this is an old thread,


I thought dude just posted these pics. Didn't realize they were posted in Nov. It's amazing that no one responded until today.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

timhag said:


> I thought dude just posted these pics. Didn't realize they were posted in Nov. It's amazing that no one responded until today.


Tim, I gotta say man I am enjoying the avatar pic. He's a cute one. Congratulations!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Every board has a stripe down the middle.


: Still wet cowboy.

Brightner: used 

Holidays: wet/camera/homeowner wanted the slab and dab don't worry about few spots, the budget was used up on the complete interior repaint we did.

Thanks for the great feedback, I'll be sure to include them in our brochures using these pics!

<Snip>


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Tim, I gotta say man I am enjoying the avatar pic. He's a cute one. Congratulations!


Yours aint so bad either:thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I kid, I kid.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> : Still wet cowboy.
> 
> Brightner: used
> 
> ...


Any smackazz would know to take before and after pics not just during pics.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

or better yet, 1/2 done projects.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Tim, I gotta say man I am enjoying the avatar pic. He's a cute one. Congratulations!





timhag said:


> Yours aint so bad either:thumbsup:


I think they might have the same mom.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

from the evidence at hand I am under the impression that this job was never completed. You have zero proof to state otherwise


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

timhag said:


> I thought dude just posted these pics. Didn't realize they were posted in Nov. It's amazing that no one responded until today.


Me to, I somewhat posted these out of boredom (and to set some bait) one day and was warned by an employee (due to camo shorts, railing flashing, etc...) that arrows were coming and boy they sure took awhile....In the good old days the 3 horseman would have trolled (see raywilliamjohnson youtube channel) this thread into the ground.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> In the good old days the 3 horseman would have trolled (see raywilliamjohnson youtube channel) this thread into the ground.


PT has matured since then.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

timhag said:


> from the evidence at hand I am under the impression that this job was never completed. You have zero proff to state otherwise


Please go on. Lil confused.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think they might have the same mom.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

The thread title is fitting.:yes:


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

JJ, it was not intended to be an "arrow" of personal attack. Just an observation.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

michfan said:


> JJ, it was not intended to be an "arrow" of personal attack. Just an observation.


Understood and point taken. Kinda broke my own rules about previewing pics..... 

I was happy to get any response, I thought these borderline Sev pics would be overlooked!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> PT has matured since then.


Very much so, and I have been reading what they have been posting since back and I am getting the tickle bellys. Very nice to see. 

I must say with Tim and NEPS posting I got lil to fired up! I withdraw my knee jerk comments in the spirit of a new level of maturity!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JAYJAY said:


> Very much so, and I have been reading what they have been posting since back and I am getting the tickle bellys. Very nice to see.
> 
> I must say with Tim and NEPS posting I got lil to fired up! I withdraw my knee jerk comments in the spirit of a new level of maturity!


We have all matured, we are much older now :wheelchair:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have talk with Tim, good guy he is. He reminds me of a repainter I worked for at the age of 18 (Sante Fe Painting), which is the company that taught me quality workmanship. Tim is a cool dude, I'm sure he is not trying to personally attack you.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have talk with Tim, good guy he is. He reminds me of a repainter I worked for at the age of 18 (Sante Fe Painting), which is the company that taught me quality workmanship. Tim is a cool dude, I'm sure he is not trying to personally attack you.


Yep I know.


----------



## br1dge (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine wasn't a dig either.. just arm-chair painting.. Still think it could have used more prep, but some of mine are probably worse...

The great thread revival....


----------

